# Kino ist Scheiße



## Merlinbuster (27 Apr. 2008)

Ø Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Kino ist Scheiße! Und Kino bleibt Scheisse

Ø Lasst mich erklären:

Angenommen, Ihr habt ein Date mit einer SUPERFRAU. Und sie schlägt vor: Gehen wir doch ins Kino! Zuerst denkst Du: GEIL, im Dunkeln gleich rumschrauben! Juhuu! Aber es kommt alles ganz anders: Du holst sie ab, machst dafür extra Deine Karre sauber, legs beeindruckende Musik auf und chauffierst sie ins Lichtspielhaus. Vor den Plakaten kommt Hürde eins. Es läuft eine romantische Komödie mit Gerard Depardieu und Barbara Streisand und das amerikanische Horror-Action-Pimper-Massaker "Amoklauf der Supertitten" Wir beide wissen, welchen Film Du gerne sehen würdest... aber Du schlägst natürlich den anderen vor. Ab zur Kasse. Du bestellst zwei Karten, der Kassierer sagt: 32 Mark. Du sagst: Nein, ich wollte nur zwei Karten! Der Kassierer sagt: Ja, genau, 32 Mark! Toll! Sich von der Domina Tackernadeln in den Penis schießen zu lassen kostet auch 32 Mark, macht aber bestimmt mehr Spaß. Aber was soll's, weiter zum Kiosk. Hier würdest Du natürlich gern ein Bier kaufen. Aber was denkt die Frau dann nur? Also zwei Wasser (Ich trink gar nett sooo viel, ein Wasser ist mir manchmal echt lieber... BLABLA ) und die größte Packung Popcorn die es gibt. 28 Mark. Mit Tiefgarage hat Dich der Abend bisher 65 Mark gekostet... aber es geht noch weiter! Im Kino stellst Du dann fest, dass der Boden klebt, die Stühle zu klein sind, eine Armlehne zwischen Dir und der Angebeteten prangt (was nebenbei noch zu total bescheuerter Sitzhaltung führt: Entweder, Du überlässt sie ihr und streitest Dich mit dem anderen Nachbarn um eine oder Du zwängst Deinen Ellbogen irgendwie vor, unter oder neben ihren), links neben Euch eine Blase Kids (15 Jahre alt), rechts neben Euch ein klugscheißerischer Penner, der den Film schon mal gesehen hat (Jetzt macht er gleich...) und vor Dir ein Typ, der aus der
Basketball-Mannschaft geflogen ist, weil er zu fett war. Dabei hast Du beide Jacken (Deine und ihre) auf dem Schoss, wodurch Du schon nach zehn Minuten anfängst zu schwitzen wie ein Irrer. Dann geht der Film los. Von wegen! Die Werbung. Hach, Kino-Werbung ist ja soooo lustig! Ja, vor allem die vom Griechen um die Ecke oder von der FitnessWorld Scheissebach (mit der Videokamera aufgenommen und von der Kassiererin besprochen). Aber endlich hast Du s geschafft. Der Film beginnt. Die Kids plärren von links, der Klugscheißer klugscheissert von rechts, der Fettriese vor Dir ist fett und riesig und die Armlehne steht zwischen Dir und der Traumfrau. Aber wenigstens ist der Film nicht so schlecht wie Du
befürchtet hast. Er ist noch viel schlechter. Denn er kommt aus Europa und lebt vom Dialog. Prost Mahlzeit! Apropos Mahlzeit: Vom Wasser musst Du rülpsen wie ein Wasserbüffel (was Du Dir natürlich zu verkneifen versuchst, wobei Dir die Tränen in die Augen schießen und Du hin und wieder epileptisch zuckst) und das Popcorn hängt Dir in den Zähnen (von wo Du es mit der Zunge
herauszuquetschen versuchst, wobei die Zunge langsam taub wird und Dein Gesichtsausdruck irgendwo zwischen Mister Bean und Jim Carrey liegt). Als das Drama dann nach 2 Stunden (ÜBERLÄNGE) ein Ende hat, schlägst Du natürlich vor, noch in der total hippen Movie-Bar was zu trinken. Du sortierst Deine malträtierten Knochen und schiebst Dich zwischen 250 Idioten langsam aus dem Vorführsaal zur Bar: Hier bestellt Deine Holde einen Marylin Monroe (18 Mark) und Du noch ein Wasser (7 Mark), weil die Kohle langsam knapp wird. Ihr zuzzelt Eure Drinks und lasst den Film noch mal Revue passieren (weil Ihr sonst nichts zu reden wisst), während sich am Nachbartisch zwei Typen lauthals darüber auslassen, wie ENDGEIL der Amoklauf der Supertitten war. Inzwischen hat Deine
Angebetete einen alten Kumpel getroffen, der ein blaues Bosshemd mit weißem Kragen trägt, in der Werbung arbeitet und gerade von seiner Freundin verlassen wurde. Während sich die beiden angeregt unterhalten zählst Du die Kacheln an der Decke. Nach zwei Stunden (sie hat ihm inzwischen den Rest ihres Cocktails gegeben, sich selbst einen Demi Moore (16 Mark) bestellt und sie haben gerade noch ihre Nummern ausgetauscht) bewegt Ihr Euch zurück zum Auto.
Du fährst sie 42 km nach hause, bekommst keinen Gute-Nacht-Kuss und schleichst Richtung Heimat. Ergebnis: Du hast 106 Mark (+Benzin) ausgegeben (das ist ein ordentlicher Vollrausch in Deiner Stammkneipe!), einen bleibenden Haltungsschaden erlitten, 4 Stunden Zeit vergeudet, nicht gefummelt, nicht geknutscht, einen schlechten Film gesehen, bist Freitag abends um 2 Uhr daheim (das gab's noch nie!) und hast mal wieder festgestellt...
KINO IST SCHEISSE!
Doch es kommt schlimmer. Weil du vor lauter Rülpserei nicht einschlafen kannst, wirfst du einen Blick auf den Kalender. In großen Buchstaben prangert am rechten Kalenderrand "2008". Du denkst: Oh Mist, schon wieder der gleiche Fehler... Es waren nicht 106 DM, sondern 106
Euro...


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Für mich als Kinofan ganz lustig zu lesen ... Zum Glück hab ich meine Angebetene schon in trockenen Tüchern


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

Heimkino ist die Lösung!:


----------

